# Got new router, now can't surf while downloading



## kamechi (Mar 25, 2010)

hi everyone, i bought a new router modem -> ZyXel P-660HW-T1 v2 (White color). I got a problem, whenever I on DL (torrents) i cant surf net, any browser also hang, kept time out. I did some research online saying that change mode to Bridge then encapsulation Ppoe. Then I just follow and change mode to bridge but after change to bridge I don't see Ppoe but PpoA. Your Help! 
I don have any problem using previous router. After change to this. Everytime open torrent sure very XX7&^%@&*# hard time surf net. So pissing me 

P/S: my port is opened


----------



## Kenshai (Mar 25, 2010)

What is your upload capped at? It sounds like you're downloading/uploading too fast for your connection to do anything else.


----------



## kamechi (Mar 25, 2010)

my upload only 10kb/s, download low or high also the same. whenever open torrent, i cant surf net. =\


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 25, 2010)

Quit your torrent, run www.speedtest.net and post the result here.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Sounds like the speeds aren't the issue, but the number of open connections is overloading the router...


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 25, 2010)

Torrents can be hard on routers i've noticed in the past. I've crashed a Linksys WRT54g running torrents, playing wow and my bro playing wow.


----------



## kamechi (Mar 26, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Quit your torrent, run www.speedtest.net and post the result here.



my speed is good.. 1300+dl 300ul


----------



## erocker (Mar 26, 2010)

Check for a new firmware for your router. I had this problem with a Netgear router the other day. The problem also happened while transfering files over the local network. A new firmware was supposed to fix the issue, unfortunately it didn't. Router went back and they got a Cisco/Linksys. Problem gone.


----------



## Metropolis (Mar 26, 2010)

Try turning off the hardware firewall one if there is one


----------



## D007 (Mar 27, 2010)

Firewalls.. bleh.. could be.
1300 up and 300 down.
thats 13 meg and 3 meg.
Those numbers sound odd to me.
I have 18 down and 2 up.

Whos the provider?
and if you just got it, save the receipt.
Return it if it keeps giving you problems.
No need for you to deal with that crap.


----------



## kamechi (Mar 27, 2010)

erocker said:


> Check for a new firmware for your router. I had this problem with a Netgear router the other day. The problem also happened while transfering files over the local network. A new firmware was supposed to fix the issue, unfortunately it didn't. Router went back and they got a Cisco/Linksys. Problem gone.



already update to latest firmware..same..



> Firewalls.. bleh.. could be.
> 1300 up and 300 down.
> thats 13 meg and 3 meg.
> Those numbers sound odd to me.
> ...


 its not 13 meg and 3 meg..just 1 meg  the unit i mention is in kbps 1500kbps dl and 300kbps ul. i off all firewall still the same. meh...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 27, 2010)

turn down the amount of connections. i use 15-20 connections and max my 8Mb line out, some weird people use 100+ and choke their routers.


You bought a cheap router (zyxel isnt high end), so it just cant take large amounts of connections.


----------

